# New to Al Ain need a social life



## Lisa S

I have just moved to Al Ain and started my new job. Have lived in Abu Dhabi for many years and will be going back and forth and to Dubai on weekends, but looking to meet some new and intersting people in Al Ain I can do soe socialising with. I'm single, 30, female and have been told funny at times  enjoy swimming, running, cycling, generally being outdoors, but also enjoy pub quizes, cinema and anything really. Any intersting social events I should know about?

Thanks:juggle:


----------



## mgb

Lisa S said:


> I have just moved to Al Ain and started my new job. Have lived in Abu Dhabi for many years and will be going back and forth and to Dubai on weekends, but looking to meet some new and intersting people in Al Ain I can do soe socialising with. I'm single, 30, female and have been told funny at times  enjoy swimming, running, cycling, generally being outdoors, but also enjoy pub quizes, cinema and anything really. Any intersting social events I should know about?
> 
> Thanks:juggle:


Hi Lisa

and welcome to Al Ain. There is a great quiz night at the Rugby club on a wed eve (not on 24th and 31st Aug tho), with a special curry buffet at 30aed. 

Last year I tried to get an "evening coffee morning" up and running and it had limited success, maybe someone will try again this year.

If ever you want to be my passenger on an offroad drive, then you just have to ask - though going away next week til the start of September.

Good luck


----------



## EAP

mgb said:


> Hi Lisa
> 
> and welcome to Al Ain. There is a great quiz night at the Rugby club on a wed eve (not on 24th and 31st Aug tho), with a special curry buffet at 30aed.
> 
> Last year I tried to get an "evening coffee morning" up and running and it had limited success, maybe someone will try again this year.
> 
> If ever you want to be my passenger on an offroad drive, then you just have to ask - though going away next week til the start of September.
> 
> Good luck


I would be up for the quiz night also. I have been here for about 3 weeks now myself, but due to my schedule being so screwed up it is hard to get out. I played rugby in Germany and looking to go watch a game or to play over 35 touch (screwed up my neck/not allowed any contact) I live in Motor City. 

There is an outdoor Go Kart track 5 min walk from my apt. I guess you can also drive nice Audis on the Road track for a fee.

I am also single here looking to meet new folks. Never hurts to socialize/network for when my contract is up. 

Oh I am a yank so when I hear football brain thinks of American Football. Though I did spend a couple years in germany I can make the distinction.

Eric


----------



## Lisa S

Hi mgb

Thank you for the reply. Would love to be your passenger off roading so I'm asking as you said  my number is 050 5962290 would love to join u next time you head out.

Hi Eric welcome to Al Ain to u too  a couple of neighbors and myself are heading to the pub quiz at the Rugby Club on Wednesday if you fancy joining us. It will be my first official social outing of an evening since moving to Al Ain as I don't think trips to Abella and the car was count! Again my number is 050 5962290 drop me a txt or call if want to join us so I know to look out for u.


----------



## EAP

Wed is out for me. Working nights. Ail Ain is further out than I thought, but does sound like fun. What rugby club is this at so I can find it for a future date. Motor City is about 15 min out of Dubai. I am about 10 min or so from the 7's grounds/Dubai Exiles


----------



## mgb

EAP said:


> Wed is out for me. Working nights. Ail Ain is further out than I thought, but does sound like fun. What rugby club is this at so I can find it for a future date. Motor City is about 15 min out of Dubai. I am about 10 min or so from the 7's grounds/Dubai Exiles


Rugby club is at the Palm Sports Resort - on the "wrong" side of town if travelling from Dubai. I am sure you will find some quizzes in Dubai, but if ever you are off on a Wednesday eve the rugby club would be well worth a visit


----------



## EAP

mgb said:


> Rugby club is at the Palm Sports Resort - on the "wrong" side of town if travelling from Dubai. I am sure you will find some quizzes in Dubai, but if ever you are off on a Wednesday eve the rugby club would be well worth a visit


Do they have a website? I tried to find the address or location but can't


----------



## mgb

The Palm Sports Resort Equestrian Club

Can't find a website for them - they do have a facebook page though


----------



## kickdiver

Yes, they are only on facebook.....I was trying to find more info on their gym, but could not really see much. Seems like the place to be in Al Ain for socializing.., and will certainly pay a visit to check it out when I get there. I am assuming it's mostly British Expats.... Rugby Club kinda gives it away , I gues...lol


----------



## EAP

I it wasn't about an hr away ther would be at leat 1 Yank


----------



## mgb

kickdiver said:


> Yes, they are only on facebook.....I was trying to find more info on their gym, but could not really see much. Seems like the place to be in Al Ain for socializing.., and will certainly pay a visit to check it out when I get there. I am assuming it's mostly British Expats.... Rugby Club kinda gives it away , I gues...lol


Lots of Americans, Australians, Kiwis, South Africans as well as Europeans. On quiz night it's often helpful to have a mix of nationalities on your team


----------



## kickdiver

Haha, looks like there are definitely more British Expats in Al Ain than Americans. Your location is Motor City, isn't that near Dubai? I would think there is tons of stuff to do in Dubai vs Al Ain? There must be plenty social clubs and things to do.


----------



## EAP

I'm sure there are but haven't found them yet. Haven't realy had the time since my work schedul is day to day. Yes Motor city is about 20 min out of Dubai
Still heard RUGBY and perked up. Played as an old man with yonger fitter folks for the last 2yrs before I came out here. Even the over 35 league are youngins for me. (43) wish i would have played years ago. Love the sport.


----------

